# Désinstallation Xquartz



## Stephan1975 (20 Février 2014)

Je n'arrive pas à désinstaller le logiciel cité en objet en glissant l'app dans la corbeille! 
- Comment faire autrement?
- A quoi sert ce logiciel?


----------



## edd72 (20 Février 2014)

Ah oui, c'est sûr qu'ils faudraient poser les questions dans l'autre sens; A savoir, se renseigner sur ce que c'est avant de chercher à le supprimer...

C'est un serveur X (par Apple): http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window


----------



## duthen-mac (5 Mars 2014)

Si je ne m'abuse (à vérifier, donc), il me semble que le serveur X-window Xquartz est indispensable pour le bon fonctionnement de Gimp, entre autres...


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2014)

Non. Les dernières versions de GIMP pour Mac OS X sont compilées avec une version de GTK+ qui s'appuie sur Quartz.
On peut toutefois recompiler soi-même une version utilisant X11 avec MacPorts, bien entendu.


----------

